# Cement filled chain link fence posts



## johnrdz (Feb 6, 2011)

I installed a batting cage that came with ground sleeves for 1 5/8 16 gauge fence post. The installation went fine but I live in West Texas where the winds get very strong and during our first strong wind storm (40-50 mph) the posts buckled mostly just above the ground sleeves. Since the ground sleeves are cemented in place and can only take the diameter mentioned above, my question is can I fill galvanized fence posts with cement to make them sturdy and withstand the strong winds?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It seems to me that a post "only" 1-5/8" in diameter is marginal to begin with so I am not sure whether filling them with concrete will completely solve the problem.

You would get some added strength by filling them with concrete.

Part of the added stiffness comes because in order to be bent or pushed over they must get squashed or they must crack like an egg. The concrete filling prevents squashing and the steel post itself is quite resistant to cracking like an egg.

Can you use a mesh with larger holes, say 2-1/2 inches (less wind resistance as well as lighter weight)? Can you get posts with thicker gauge metal and that still fit?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

johnrdz said:


> I installed a batting cage that came with ground sleeves for 1 5/8 16 gauge fence post. The installation went fine but I live in West Texas where the winds get very strong and during our first strong wind storm (40-50 mph) the posts buckled mostly just above the ground sleeves. Since the ground sleeves are cemented in place and can only take the diameter mentioned above, *my question is can I fill galvanized fence posts with cement to make them sturdy and withstand the strong winds?*


Yes you certainly can. Pick up a bag or two of "quikrete", mix it wet, pour it in using a funnel, and you can even add a small diameter rebar (like 3/8") for added measure. At some point though, the ballast in the ground will become the weak point.


----------



## johnrdz (Feb 6, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the responses. Although I cannot use a mesh with larger holes I think I will fill with concrete & rebar in lieu of a thicker gauge.


----------



## Okgo111 (Jul 5, 2021)

johnrdz said:


> *thanks*
> 
> Thanks for the responses. Although I cannot use a mesh with larger holes I think I will fill with concrete & rebar in lieu of a thicker gauge.


is it still holding up? Have you gone thru anymore gust of wind more than 50mph?


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Maybe some future viewer will benefit from this thread.

Put in an iron rod slightly smaller than the post ID, maybe a foot long, half in the post and half in the ground.
I did this with a piece of wood inside of a thin-walled gas lamp post that rowdy party-goers snapped off.

High torque on the post at the ground snapped it at the base; I doubt that a rod of concrete can withstand bending forces very well.


----------

